

Ask HN: What's the best contact management solution for hustler founders? - pain_perdu

When you leave an event with 10, 20 or 50 business cards what do you do with them?  What platforms or apps work best for the busy hustler?
======
il
Are you looking for something different than a CRM? Typically people will scan
the business cards they get from a tradeshow with something like Worldcard and
import the CSV into whatever CRM their organization uses.

~~~
pain_perdu
For all intents and purposes I suppose I'm looking for a minimalist CRM. By
virtue of being extremely early-stage (looking for co-founders and investors)
the simpler and cleaner the interface the more it will suit my needs. Perhaps
I could roll my own SugarCRM with 95% of features turned off, but I think
there has got to be a turn-key web app that fits the bill out there somewhere.

------
wdrevno
I'm a big fan of Streak if your primary communication tool is email.

------
josephby
Pipedrive. By a country mile. Lightweight CRM + contact management. And they
have a sweet iOS app.

~~~
saniuk
Thanks very much for the suggestion! I just signed up and it's exactly what I
wanted. Going to see how the free trial goes but so far it looks great. Very
intuitive interface.

------
infoseckid
"hustler founders" - every piece of shit which PG says is picked up and abused

~~~
pain_perdu
This is interesting. Would you mind clarifying what you mean by this point?

~~~
bradhe
Herp. You just reinforced his point.

------
xoail
carddrop.com (currently in beta but I can get you an invite) [disclaimer: I'm
the co-founder]

~~~
pain_perdu
Looks like a really cool app but currently the problem I'm trying to solve is
the inverse: what do I do with clumps of contacts (new people I meet) I am
trying to sort and manage day to day?

Example of one potential (but unvetted) solution: <http://www.contactme.com/>

I was wondering if anyone has personal experience with a particular app or
platform that works well for them.

~~~
xoail
Oh I see... well right now our focus is in sharing contacts easily and keeping
the parties connected. We do provide an organizer that is powered by search,
ex: "PHP developer" will find contacts that has PHP development skill-set.
What's interesting is you may have never known that person is a PHP developer
until now.

